# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Tải Angry Chim Rio trò chơi cho Windows PC

## chungcunhavuong

The Birds Angry đã bị bắt, giam giữ, và đưa tới Rio! Ở đó, họ gặp gỡ bạn bè mới, và làm việc cùng nhau để làm cho thoát của họ từ một nhà kho xám hoang vào rừng xanh tốt.

Một cuộc phiêu lưu mới và đầy màu sắc đang chờ bạn, như bạn giúp đỡ những con chim tức giận của họ thoát khỏi sự tồn tại lồng.

Yêu cầu:

· Hệ điều hành: Windows XP SP2/Vista/7
. RAM: 512MB
· CPU: 1 GHz
· Internet Connection để kích hoạt

*download*

----------


## ngobaolac

để t dow thử về chơi xem...thấy có vẻ hấp dẫn à [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Tks bạn nhìu nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

